# Oil-gas ratio for 250cc



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Got an 1988 Polaris 250 trail boss and think that the oil injector is getting ready to go and was wondering what the mix ratio would be if I disconnected the injector and mixed the oil and gas myself?


----------



## umas911 (Sep 19, 2003)

I think i would bite the bullet and replace it.


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

I would replace it but it's 16 years old and needs a ring job and I really don't stick any money in it.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Years ago we used to disconnect the injection pump when doing "modifacations", it lubed better and faster. Most any "newer" two-stroke will run ok on either a 40:1 or 50:1 ratio. If its air cooled it will run a little hotter so I'd go with the richer mixture first (40:1) and see how that runs, if it smokes to much or fouls a plug then try 50:1. Better to foul a plug or two than a piston! You can check but most injector oils are OK to pre-mix, your current oil, if you have any left should be OK to mix with.


----------

